# Cat Injured rabbit Seattle area



## pla725 (Mar 20, 2008)

It may be too late but can anyone step and help this rabbit.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/pet/611731231.html


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 21, 2008)

I hope a rabbit-savvy human will spot the ad and provide a sanctuary/safe forever home. [fingers crossed and prayers to follow!]

On the note of CL listings, I recently heard of someone accepting a CL rabbit and he's now getting the proper care and treatment of his fur mites and overgrown incisors. The CL person didn't know he had mites.


----------



## Orchid (Mar 21, 2008)

That add makes me wonder some.

Why would you have a cat...if you can't afford a rabbit visit?
It isn't like cats are cheaper...doesn't make sense to me. A cat would still need VX, treatment, hopefully getting fixed n what not. Why own any animal if you have no hope of ever treating them. Thats people I guess though...sigh


----------



## Hazel (Mar 21, 2008)

Seriously. You can't afford a $65 vet appointment but you got a cat who needs neutering, shots, once a year check-ups? Heart-worm stuff, fleas, etc? 

That makes me really sad for any animals that person gets.


----------

